# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Love Will Find A Way

## Pensive

Here, is a short, simple and a poor poem by me.

Beneath the stars
Beyond the moon

Love will find a way

Along the river
Across the sea

Love will find a way

On the earth and in the sky
In any truth or in every lie

Love will find a way

Sung by birds
Dreamt by trees 

Love will find a way

Hidden in the book
Blooming in the flowers

Love will find a way

In rainy season, in the shape of rain
Travelling through every track like a train

Love will find a way

Everywhere; here or there
In any form or like a storm

Love will find a way

----------


## amuse

please will you post your better poems? because i really liked this "poor" one!

especially these parts:


> or in every lie
> 
> Dreamt by trees 
> 
> in the shape of rain
> Travelling through every track like a train
> 
> In any form or like a storm
> 
> Love will find a way

----------


## Pensive

Ah thanks amuse for your kind words. Actually, I don't write much poems. I have written only a few pieces of poetry and nearly all of them are poor.

----------


## SleepyWitch

this one is really sweet, Pensive, keep going  :Smile: 

edit: just thought of something:
your poem reminded me a bit of this one by Adrian Henri (haha, it's one out of the two or three poems by 'real' poets I know, so don't take my humble contribution seriously  :Smile: ).. I thought you might like this one.
your line "Love will find a way" reminded me of "Love is...".. both lines are very powerful but yours alludes to the power of love while Henri's 'only' says that there's no real explanation for why we love somebody.  :Banana:  

*Love is
By Adrian Henri*

Love is feeling cold in the back of vans
Love is a fan club with only two fans
Love is walking, holding, paint-stained hands
Love is

Love is fish and chips on winter nights
Love is blankets, full of strange delights
Love is when you don't put out the light
Love is

Love is the presents in Christmas shops
Love is when you're felling Top of the Pops
Love is what happens when the music stops
Love is

Love is white panties lying all forlorn
Love is a pink night-dress still slightly warm
Love is when you have to leave at dawn
Love is

Love is you and love is me
Love is a prison and love is free
Love's what's there where you're away from me
Love is

----------


## Riesa

I like this a lot Pensive!! My only suggestion, and it's just my opinion...is if you would just leave only one "love will find a way" at the very end, it would make it more powerful. I just love it though, it's very charming.

----------


## Pensive

Hi Witch, this poem is great.

Riesa, Thanks very much plus you are right that I should have left just one Love Will Find A Way in the end, but then if I will do so, it might spoil the rhyme and rhytm.

----------


## Riesa

Perhaps, although I don't think so...and then you have would have a little mystery too!

Again, my opinion, it's still enchanting just as it is.  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> I like this a lot Pensive!! My only suggestion, and it's just my opinion...is if you would just leave only one "love will find a way" at the very end, it would make it more powerful. I just love it though, it's very charming.


Pensive
Yes I really liked it. I agree with Riesa. One "love wll find a way is enough". Unless you want it to be more of a song. Then the repetition acts as a chorus.

I liked this best:



> Sung by birds
> Dreamt by trees

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Pensive,
While only that one phrase *or in every lie* seemed a thing to maybe stumble over (though not necessarily), I found the whole flow to be perfectly forward in motion, neither widening into too broad a horizon to take in, nor thinning out in substance at any point. The whole structure is so pleasingly perfect, like well cast metal.

I additionally liked that it has that form that could be applied to supernatural Invocations, like a calling on the Grace of GOD in Faith. While not claiming that such was your intention, the form is that which is conducive to such a function, and there is much like it in both Gaelic and Armenian and even Hebrew poetry - yet, as with much of that other material, the form becomes fresh with your unique expression of personal hope.

----------


## Pensive

Thanks, Virgil and Milali. Great encouragement and advises from both of you too.

Virgil and Riesa, Now, I think that I should edit it but then the porblem will be that it will be too small. I am also afraid of "editing" in poems. Next time, when I will write the next poem, I will keep all these things in my mind and I hope that I will not do the same mistakes again and it will be better. 

Thanks again for reading and giving this poor poem some of your time.


Well, If I only write the "Love will find a way" in the end; then the poem will be like:

Beneath the stars
Beyond the moon

Along the river
Across the sea

On the earth and in the sky
In any truth or in every lie

Sung by birds
Dreamt by trees 

Hidden in the book
Blooming in the flowers

In rainy season, in the shape of rain
Travelling through every track like a train

Everywhere; here or there
In any form or like a storm

Love will find a way

Now, you guys can decide better than in which way you liked the poem better?

----------


## Virgil

Yes, Pensive. I prefer that second version.

----------


## Whifflingpin

I thought it a delightful poem, except for the line "Travelling through every track like a train." The sudden rhyming couplet and alliteration sounded forced (where the other rhymes of "sky/lie" and "form/storm" did not.) Or maybe it was the introduction of machinery into the otherwise natural setting that grated.

I take it that you are familiar with the 17th century poem "Love will find out the way," on the same theme.

----------


## Riesa

Pensive, I like it best the second way, too. Don't worry about it being 'small', some of my favorite poems are tiny.  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

I vote for the second. It's lovely little girl. Great work.

----------


## Pensive

Thanks adil and everyone, so the second one should be final now.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Thanks adil and everyone, so the second one should be final now.


Go girl - your bird is almost there!

----------


## Pensive

> I take it that you are familiar with the 17th century poem "Love will find out the way," on the same theme.


No, I have never read that poem. If you can post the poem, I will love to read it though.

----------


## Whifflingpin

Over the mountains
And over the waves,
Under the fountains
And under the graves,
Under floods that are deepest,
Which Neptune obey 
Over rocks which are the steepest,
Love will find out the way.

Where there is no place
For the glow-worm to lie,
Where there is no space
For receipt of a fly,
Where the gnat dares not venture,
Lest herself fast she lay,
But if Love comes, he will enter,
And will find out the way.

You may esteem him
A child for his might,
Or you may deem him
A coward from his flight.
But if she, whom Love doth honour,
Be conceal-ed from the day
Set a thousand guards upon her,
Love will find out the way.

Some think to lose him
By having him confined
Some do suppose him,
Poor thing, to be blind;
But howe'er so close ye wall him,
Do the best that you may,
Blind Love, if so ye call him,
Will find out his way.

You may train the eagle
To stoop to your fist.
You may enveigle 
The Phoenix of the east.
Oh! The lioness, you may move her
To give over her prey;
But you'll never stop a lover;
He will find out his way.


There is a tune, to which this is sung - http://www.contemplator.com/england/lovefind.html

----------


## Pensive

> Over the mountains
> And over the waves,
> Under the fountains
> And under the graves,
> Under floods that are deepest,
> Which Neptune obey 
> Over rocks which are the steepest,
> Love will find out the way.
> 
> ...


This poem is really nice, Whifflingpin. Thanks for sharing it!  :Smile:

----------


## Jolly McJollyso

Pensive- I wouldn't call your poem a earth-shattering literary work to be published in every magazine known to the English language, so in that sense, you're right, it's a poor poem. But since I don't think you're out trying to write the next "Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock" I think you shouldn't call this a "poor poem." For the purpose it serves, this poem is definitely satisfactory. It has a kind of inspirational "Chicken Soup for the Soul" feel to it.

I definitely wouldn't call this a "poor" poem in the context of its inception. This is the kind of poem that if I wrote it for my girlfriend or something, I wouldn't have to buy dinner that night, if you know what I mean.

----------


## Pensive

> Pensive- I wouldn't call your poem a earth-shattering literary work to be published in every magazine known to the English language, so in that sense, you're right, it's a poor poem. But since I don't think you're out trying to write the next "Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock" I think you shouldn't call this a "poor poem." For the purpose it serves, this poem is definitely satisfactory. It has a kind of inspirational "Chicken Soup for the Soul" feel to it.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't call this a "poor" poem in the context of its inception. *This is the kind of poem that if I wrote it for my girlfriend or something, I wouldn't have to buy dinner that nigh,t if you know what I mean*.


 :FRlol:  

You people are forcing me to change my opinion about it.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I think it is a good effort for a beginner.  :Thumbs Up: 

And, I would go with the second version too  :Nod:

----------

